# Song Einblenden bzw. wieder Ausblenden?



## mexmano (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm mit dem ich .mp3 Dateien bearbeiten und Effekte hinzufügen kann. Ich würde gerne ein Song von Leise nach Laut einblenden bzw. am Ende wieder umgekehrt Ausblenden und das ganze als .mp3 exportieren.
Bitte helft mir weiter. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gruß
mexmano


----------



## MrMo (14. Februar 2005)

Also als "mp3 Mixprogramm" könnte ich dir Acid4 von Vegas Foundry empfehlen.
Aber ich denke so einen Crossfade geht sicher auch mit Freeware Programmen wie Cooledit, wobei ich mir bei Cooledit nicht ganz sicher bin.

Viel Glück


----------



## StrangeBeatz (15. Februar 2005)

Geht mit CoolEdit auf jeden Fall.
 Zu fadenen Bereich markieren auf Effects-Amplitude-Envelope gehen und die FadeArt aussuchen...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. Februar 2005)

Es kommt nicht ganz raus, ob du nur ein einzelnes Lied  mit Fade In/Out Effekten usw bearbeiten willst oder ob du mehrere Lieder Mixen willst.

Ersteres sollte jeder schon mittelmässige Waveeditor können. Selbst Goldwave z.B.

Zum echten Mixen würde ich auch Software wie Acid, oder Traktor von Native Instruments empfehlen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (22. Februar 2005)

Ja also wenn da wirklich nur ein Lied mit fade in und fade out versehen willst dann kann ich dir da ein prog empfehlen welches meine Freunde, die sich nicht viel mit Musik beschäftigen, benutzen. Es heißt Audacity  hier ist der link (Freeware) 

Links direkt zum download von Audacity  

so sieht das aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viel Spaß Danizio


----------

